# Lightroom CC Not Starting



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 21, 2015)

I installed LR CC but it won't start up. I see the splash screen for a fraction of a second then it dies. It manages to create the prefs file but thats about it.


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Apr 21, 2015)

Same Here - I uninstalled and then re-installed but it will not open.  :hm:


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just found the "Fix" in another post - Thanks to Jim Wilde for recommending you log out of CC and then log back in.  

Click on the Creative Cloud Icon > Then the Settings Gear > Select Preferences and you will find "Log Out"


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 21, 2015)

I already tried restarts, removing prefs and app support settings.


----------



## Minivini (Apr 21, 2015)

Signing off it and back in isn't working for me. I've run through that loop six times now and LR still won't open.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 21, 2015)

sizzlingbadger said:


> I already tried restarts, removing prefs and app support settings.



Nik, have you tried signing out of the CC desktop app, then signing back in again? That's working for a lot of folks (though not everyone yet).


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, but now I can't sign back in !

I have the correct password too :razz:


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 21, 2015)

ok, fixed it !

deleted all plists and files in 'application support' for all Adobe products.
restarted
logged back in to CC

I'll just have to restore all my settings and presets etc later when I get home.


----------



## Minivini (Apr 21, 2015)

Now, can you restate that in regular English??


----------



## mctheriot (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm in the same boat - exact same failure mode.

Anyone?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 22, 2015)

Actually sign out and sign in (not reboot or restart).   I did that and it magically started working.  Restarting CC and reboots had no impact.


----------



## mctheriot (Apr 22, 2015)

Great Ferguson!  That worked - actually LOGGING OUT.

Thank you!


----------



## Owley (Apr 22, 2015)

still not working for me


----------



## FujiXman (Apr 22, 2015)

Same for me on my Macbook Pro. Quick flash of start up screen. Tried logging out of CC and back in but no luck.


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Apr 22, 2015)

Had this problem but found that logging out of Lightroom on all my devices then Logging out of CC appears to have fixed it


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's the official instructions: https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-cloud/kb/sign-in-out-creative-cloud-desktop-app.html


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, very helpful.


----------



## Minivini (Apr 22, 2015)

Any update for those of us for whom the sign out procedure doesn't work?


----------



## stulandr (Apr 22, 2015)

Still cant get LR CC to start.  Upgraded to LR CC through creative cloud.  Signing out and back into Creative Cloud does not fix the problem.  Running on Win7 with Photography subscription.  I can see lightroom.exe start in Windows Task Manager and then immediately terminate.


----------



## stulandr (Apr 22, 2015)

sizzlingbadger said:


> ok, fixed it !
> deleted all plists and files in 'application support' for all Adobe products.



Can you please explain what plist files are (is this a file extension?).  I'm running Win7 and can't find any directory named "application support" on my hard drive


----------



## Rose Weir (Apr 22, 2015)

Adobe Chat section is overwhelmed at the moment. Would uninstalling LrCC and reinstalling be a remedy? It is labelled as up to date in the CC display. I have tried the logging in/our several times. 
The closest I got the shortcut to LRCC to work was removing the contents of the cache folder. BUT it was asking for a registration number so I backed off and returned the cache contents. 
Since the condition is widespread I suspect there will be some 'do over' posted.


----------



## Minivini (Apr 22, 2015)

Uninstalling/reinstalling had no effect for me. Yet to get it to work. Hoping for some word on this today! Frustrating, to say the least. 

I hate to be confirmed "right" about this, but this is why I want public betas for products like this!! I've been involved in every LR beta since the first one was released, and I've never had any issues. The people who did were always able
to figure them out, and the product launches were comparatively headache free.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2015)

Unfortunately even a public beta wouldn't have caught these problems.


----------



## jamiemonster (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so annoyed about this. I have photos I need to edit and Lightroom is completely non functional.


----------



## Christopher Campbell (Apr 23, 2015)

I just tried to update from 5.7 and ran into the same problem, with Lightroom 6 closing instantly after displaying the splash screen. Happily, I was able to follow "Solution 1" on the following Adobe page, where another link gives detailed instructions on signing out of all CC apps, and then signing in again:

https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-cloud/kb/sign-in-out-creative-cloud-desktop-app.html

and Lightroom 6 subsequently launched and upgraded my catalog.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 21, 2015)

I installed LR CC but it won't start up. I see the splash screen for a fraction of a second then it dies. It manages to create the prefs file but thats about it.


----------



## stulandr (Apr 23, 2015)

Tried this again and finally got it working.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 23, 2015)

jamiemonster said:


> I'm so annoyed about this. I have photos I need to edit and Lightroom is completely non functional.


Welcome to the forum.  You still have LR 5.7 installed and your LR 5.7 catalog file. You can still function as you did before you installed LRCC/6


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 23, 2015)

stulandr said:


> Can you please explain what plist files are (is this a file extension?).  I'm running Win7 and can't find any directory named "application support" on my hard drive



plists are Mac only you won't have them on windows. They are the settings files, I expect windows will use the registry instead.


----------



## kerrymac (Apr 23, 2015)

stulandr said:


> Can you please explain what plist files are (is this a file extension?).  I'm running Win7 and can't find any directory named "application support" on my hard drive



Plist files (parameter list) are files that the Mac OS uses to hold your user settings and other particulars about the applications. You will not find them on a PC, same with the application support folder, as these are Mac files.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2015)

There are equivalent files on the Windows platform, which operate in a very similar way, just named differently.


----------

